# 10 day deck .. solo



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I can say I did that by myself


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice deck. Is it level all over?


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Where the grill and what no beer bottle, on an other note Nice Job.

Jerry


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That looks like a great build and a lot of WORK!!!


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

I have built decks (with help) and it is truly amazing that you did the whole thing by yourself. That will be more of a conversation piece that the deck itself.

Great job!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive and a huge undertaking! It looks fantastic.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks nice. Wouldn't pass inspection here, but looks nice.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Nice job, and we would like to see the Adirondack chairs when you get them completed.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks its level johnnie, grill in garage an empty beer bottle on corner one of many shavings, it was travico, it was huge almost too much CPN&masterjer, why not 12 penny and chairs are behind closing in the bottom sanbur. I also need to make a correction it was 25# screws I guess it felt like 50# because at 57 years old its just that much harder to do all that screwing...........


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Screw gun with collated screws...get one for your next decking undertaking.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

GROOVY said:


> Thanks its level johnnie, grill in garage an empty beer bottle on corner one of many shavings, it was travico, it was huge almost too much CPN&masterjer, why not 12 penny and chairs are behind closing in the bottom sanbur. I also need to make a correction it was 25# screws I guess it felt like 50# because at 57 years old its just that much harder to do all that screwing...........



Its just that they're code crazy here.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

12penny said:


> Looks nice. Wouldn't pass inspection here, but looks nice.


Why not and where are you?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Eastern pa. All townships in this area have adopted IRC
2009. Under code, posts are required to be 6x6, beams shall 
not be thru bolted to sides of posts and the stairs would 
required closed risers. That's just what I can see.
No big deal. It looks good. Some places have no
code or haven't adopted 2009. :smile:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a fine build. That's gonna be the perfect place where the family can relax and enjoy the nature. 

Is that a john deere?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

My first Deere, my brother worked for Deere for years... went to Lowes for another 4X4 and bought a mower too.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Great job....that's a perfect location for a deck. Enjoy!


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice deck...and quite a project all by yourself. I'm also a John Deere mower guy...."Nothing runs like a Deere"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. That'll be a great place to sit and relax for sure. Awesome work.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well a couple weekends got the under deck mostly dry for storage .
You know whenever I take a shortcut or something to save money it always makes me want a do over.
I regret using the existing piers from the old deck.. should have started fresh ...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

So beams in Pa MUST sit ON TOP OF MIN 6" POSTS?

Thanks, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I LIKE IT A BUNCH>GOOD WORK.:thumbsup:


----------

